# Rubric Terminator Tutorial?



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello again, all.

I've been trying to locate a tutorial on a Rubric Terminator conversion that I saw some time ago. It may no longer be posted on the net, as I'm thinking that it was two years or so ago. Also, I've been trying to get my hands on the rules for Ahriman's Chosen.

Would anyone have any ideas and constructive comments on how to go about converting 24 Rubric Terminators?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

24, now thats alota rubrics. Do you intend to use the new loyalist termies as the basis?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I was thinking about doing just that, but I'm still not too sure. 

One option is to just mail-order purchase the metal Chaos Terminator bodies at $4.00 each. Then, I could bitz order the arms. But, the heads would require a lot of greenstuff work and plasticard.

Second option: I might as well use the plastic loyalist termies and start from there. It would problably fit the fluff better, as the point of the Rubric was to prevent/minimize mutation. So, the Rubric Terminators would be in about the same condition as they were during the Heresy, and would not have very much in the way of chaotic icons and alterations. The problem with this option is this: where do I get all of the power weapon arms? I might have to bitz order all of the arms anyway.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I actually used the Rubric Terminator conversion tutorial to make a Lord for my 1k Sons. I don't know the link, but here was the gist:

You start with a Grey Knight Terminator body. File off the head, and use a Rubric marine egyptian head. Add the Rubric tabard to the waist. 

Minor modifcations turn the stormbolter into a combibolter.

You'll have to file/greenstuff/whatever the various DH iconagraphy. Since I was making a sorcerer lord, I kept the holy book, etc.

As for the weapon? Well, a power weapon COULD look like a GK sword or halberd. I believe the conversion used the halberd from the WHFB Slaneeshi halberd, I honestly don't remember. I used an Emperor's Champion sword, but I was making a Dark Blade.


As for the Chosen of Ahriman; They have identical stats to a Chaos Lieutenant, but also have a power called 'The Key' which works identical to a necron's Veil of Darkness. You can field 3 in an HQ slot, each fielded seperately, but you can only take them if: a) you're play 1ksons, or b) you're playing undivided and have another HQ already. They can only teleport Rubrics or Tzeentch Marked models.... and they're permission only.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I just go rummaging through the cheapo Reaper minis for interesting bits. While my Terminators are Chosen accompanying my Lord, it wouldn't take too much to make them look like Rubric Terminators.

I apologize for the low-quality pictures. I'm not too good at taking pics of minis.


















My Lord


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Impressive modding and paint job Horus. Your lord has the look of a shaman. And that's one mean looking sword.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Sentret's bodyguards, Ao and Ra, have matching swords (one has his in the left hand, and the other in the right.) from a Reaper minis lizardman champion. If you don't look too closely at them on the table, it's hard to notice that they're only four-fingered hands, and they're roughly terminator-sized hands anyway. I highly reccomend the "reptus" line of Reaper models for chaotic bitz-- my lord's horns are actually from the same model as the two great scimitars-- it's surprising how much you can carve out of one five dollar model. (And yes, I know I'm a dork, but I do name all my models...or at least, the ones that are alive in the army, at any rate... not much point in naming the models bearing the Rubric Sign.)

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very, very cool models SoH! Thanks for the pics. They're quite inspiring, and I think they've just tipped the scales on a decision of mine. I think I will go with the new plastic loyalist termies as the basis of the conversions. Now, to pick up 5 boxes of them and figure out just how to modify the weapons.

I was planning on using standard marine terminator helms, but adding on the traditional 'crest' that is seen on the power armored rubric marines. Also, each power weapon would be built from scratch to resemble those found in Egyptian hieroglyphics. Should be fun, if a bit involved.

How difficult do you suppose it would be to remove the loyalist icons from the termie models, and replace them with rubric/tzeentchi icons?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not very. I found the hardest thing to remove was the Crux Terminatus on the shoulder pad, only because it's actually quite thick plastic on there. Some careful knife and file work should be all that's needed to get those dirty Imperial icons off of the terminators. A common way to get the Thousand Sons-style helms on terminators is to use the plastic terminator helms as normal, and clip the "bunny ears" from khorne berserker heads. Then just green stuff the two together and sculpt the details, and place it on the circular bit that's right above the helm (I suppose it'd be the neck, if the armor wasn't so oddly shaped to begin with.) 

Of all the icons of the gods, I actually think the mark of Tzeentch is easiest to sculpt from green stuff. It's basically an S with a dot in the bottom curve. The terminators come with plenty of scrolls (all the scrolls on my Lord's tabard are plastic bits from the terminator sprues) so it shouldn't be too hard to make them have a very scholarly feel, as Thousand Sons should.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This might be the conversion link you were looking for. 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/convershunklinic/40k-thousandsonsterminator/

I have done Rubric conversions with both the Grey Knight models and the new plastic terms and I have to say, the GK models fit the Egyptian style theme the Sons have far more with far less work. Don't get me wrong, the conversions in this thread rock for sure but for actual Rubric Terminators, I personally prefer the GK Term bodies.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

i kinda like the GK conversion, but for Thousand Sons it seems too dynamic, these guys are basically shambling undead. I used the old metal chaos termies when i did mine and modded a thousand sons head onto it. The old Chaos ones are good as they do give the shambling, more robotic look... though the conversions from the loyalists above are absolutely incredible


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Again, thanks. I don't really like the Grey Knight conversion because it just seems too... Imperial for some reason. If you were trying to make regular Space Marine terminators, it'd be the shizzle though. And it costs about fifteen bucks a model. :roll: Mine came out to about eleven apiece once you weigh in the reaper mini bits. 

I always pictured the Thousand Sons as a bit more clean and uniform than the rest of the Chaos legions. I went ahead and made each of my terminators highly individual since they're Chosen, but if I were to make Rubric Terminators, I'd probably just try to make a more uniform sort of adornment rather than highly individualized details.


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

i'd use the normal termies more fun converting them and later on painting other than that the chaos termies have the eye of horus and you going to have to cut that off and then GS the shoulder pad


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

A good thing to do for TSons terminators would be adding glaives and lances, glaives being more egyptian-like, and thus more Thousand sons like. Headresses like the Rubric marines have can be achievd with plasicard, and after alot of work on my part, look great.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I dont think i can help, but i love this thread, rep coming your way!

Edit: OMFG!!!!!!SoH YOU NAME YOUR MODEL ASWELL? IDIDN'TTHINKANYONEELSEDIDTHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn, how deep did one have to dig to find a thread thats _over a year old?_ :no:

If the person who made the original thread still hasn't decided how to convert the rubric terminators, i'd reccomend looking into the halberds from the new plastic grave guard for the weapon; not quite as egyptian looking as the ushabti glaives used in the tutorial, but still pretty effective and infinetly cheaper (especially now you can't order the ushabti weapons seperately), otherwise i'd say following the tutorial given is your best bet .


----------

